# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Verkeerde ademhaling

## Agnes574

Volgens een arts is mijn ademhaling helemaal verkeerd en oppervlakkig en moest ik daar hulp voor zoeken...iemand hier ervaring mee of suggesties waar ik die hulp het beste zoek????  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  Buikademhaling ken ik en pas ik toe!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Aggie,

Qua hulp zoeken kun je het beste terecht bij een Fysio/Cesar therapeut, en die leert je dan bepaalde technieken aan. Ik heb ook een tijdje last gehad van een verkeerde/oppervlakkige ademhaling, en bij een Cesar therapeut hebben ze me geleerd hoe ik het beste mijn ademhalling kon regelen. En mij heeft het zéér goed geholpen!! Heb nu gewoon een normale, rustige buik ademhaling.

knufff xx
Déylanna

----------


## katje45

Wilde nog de logopedist aan het lijstje toevoegen. Ook deze geven ademshalingsoefeningen. Weet ik uit eigen ervaring.

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks,
zal dinsdag al eens aan mijn fysiotherapeute vragen of zij er me mee kan helpen!
Wat is een Cesar-therapeut???
Dikke knuff Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Aggie,

Cesartherapeuten zijn gespecialiseerd in bijna alle dingen wat te maken heeft met het menselijk lichaam. Hieronder heb ik beschreven wat ze zoal doen.

Oefentherapie Cesar wordt onder meer toegepast bij:

-houdings- en bewegingsafwijkingen
-behandeling van klachten, veroorzaakt door houdings- en bewegingsafwijkingen, bijvoorbeeld nek-, schouder- en rugklachten, heupklachten, spanningshoofdpijn, alsmede het bestrijden van beroepsklachten
-verbetering van de ademtechniek 
-neurologische aandoeningen, zoals hernia, ischias, ziekte van Parkinson, M.S. 
-orthopedische aandoeningen, zoals artrose, osteoporose, ziekte van Scheuermann 
-reumatische aandoeningen, zoals arthritis, ziekte van Bechterew, fibromyalgie 
-verbetering van de motoriek van kinderen met een achterstand in de motorische ontwikkeling. En revalidatie. 


knuffffffffff
xxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Agnes574

Dikke merci voor de uitleg lieve Déy...precies degene die ik nodig heb  :Wink: 
Ik ga 's met mijn fysiotherapeute overleggen  :Wink: 
Knuff Xx

----------

